# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La burbuja del agua. RTVE

## NoRegistrado

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/r...-agua/2590598/

No lo se poner para verlo directamente.

 Aquí se ve el negocio y el golfeo que se quiere hacer para darle dinero a los amiguetes vendiendo un bien público.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

titobcn (10-jun-2014),Varanya (15-jun-2014)

----------

